# Times to Fish



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious as I grew up trout and bass fishing. For better success you were always on the water very early or late afternoon. I notice a lot of guys leaving to go fish walleye as late as 1100. Are they not like other fish meaning the bite can go all day and other fish typically "shut off" after a certain point?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

morning and evening bites are usually the best but in the summer you can pick them up all day. Some of my best fishing has been on the "dead" times, high noon to 3:00pm. In the winter is where the fish really tend to shut off in the middle of the day, you can still get a few but really have to work for them.


----------

